# Indian citizen moving to Spain for Studies



## yashshah (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi,

I am an Indian Citizen. I have got admission to 13 month MBA program of IE college, Madrid. I want to know whether post my studies, will i be automatically eligible get Post Study Work visa (Like UK had till last year)?

Thanks,
Yash Shah


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Hello Yash Shah, and welcome!

I think you will need to direct your question to the College, or the Spanish Embassy in India.


----------



## yashshah (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi Alcalaina, thank you for your reply...yes I will surely check this university or Spain Consulate over here..but i thought if I can get views from the members of this forum...this will give me first hand view..


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

Unemployment in Spain is very high, you should check with the Spanish consulate for post Study work visa's, I should imagine you would have to be sponsored by a company, and be able to do Post study work a Spaniard could not do, plus speak Spanish to obtain one, if they are still available! I think some countries were thinking of 'dropping' the post study work visa because of high unemployment.


----------



## yashshah (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi Fergie,

Yes..UK too dropped PSW Visas's last year..so i thought of confirming it for Spain/Schengen Countries..i will have to check with emabassy..


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi yashshah,
Always better to check with the consulates, but good luck with your studies.


----------

